# Does anyone own Ruffwear Dog boots



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Jean pointed these out to me, and I was curious if anyone owns them, and has had success with them. 

Just in the past week, Jasper had a nice big piece of skin missing from his back rear paw. The vet looked at it during his adequan injection, no infection.

She said he had some good amount of wear in his back rear paws (nails)-she is not my reg vet, so I filled her in on Jasper having Elbow dysplasis, and maybe he is (well, I know he is) putting more weight on his back legs now.

So I bought a pair of Guardian gear boots for now (coudn't find Ruffwear) at any local stores, so I think I am going to order on line.

Jasper does half his walking on asphalt (at the park, its abit cooler because of the trees, but I am sure its still hot), and the other half is walking on soft trails.

My main concern is first making sure Jasper is medically sound, and second getting boots that will stay on, fit and be good quality.

I researched abit, and about 90% of the responses on line were great.

Just curious if anyone owns them, and has problems with them staying on (that was sometimes, or most of the time, biggest complaint). 

A K9 handler recommended the socks that you can get for them, so I will try those also.

I also like the rugged bottoms of the Ruffwear.

Thanks, look forward to anyone who has info.

Note: on the ones I just bought, they come up higher on his leg (a sock part), and has velcro strap, but one did come off (and they arnen't built for water (which we do alot of swimming).


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think any boot will stay on through a swim so you will have to remove them for that. 
I have used MuttLucks (sp) as the ones most highly recommended back when I bought them. (Order on line). They go so far as to provide help for fastening them correctly! (Or they did about 7 years ago!) 
I have great memories of cheaper boots - I had just booted up the eldest (who was very young then and might have been the youngest even!) & stepped into the house for a minute to grab something else for our walk (in snow.) As I come out I see a delighted young dog flinging her front paws about, sending the next to last dog boot sailing from her paw! Oh my that was fun!!! I lived on an acre at that time. I collected the "toys" and put them up. We went on our walk without them and I pulled snow balls out of foot pads...

One thing to consider is that they used to make a product that toughened paw pads. Ask your vet about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

We use RuffWear boots and they do indeed stay on in a swim - even fast water rivers! They work great and were designed with the shape of a dog's foot in mind so they fit much, much better than ordinary dog boots. The ones that come up higher actually defeat themselves in that they don't synch well to the dog's foot and so more easily come off. RuffWear purposely picked lower down on the foot at the natural narrowing of the ankle to they fit best and stay on securely. I first got them years ago when Odin cut his main pad on one foot so deep from a sharp rock while hiking with me that it took months to heal. After that I went looking for something sure to prevent such issues. Works great in Vermont's extreme winter situations too.

For those unfamiliar with these boots here's what they look like.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDad


Those are positively the cutest things I have seen. I almost want to buy them simply for the cuteness. They look like perfectly sized dog shoes (which is probably what they should be!) as opposed to the oversized goulashes I have been seeing with other brands. 

Taedyn hasn't had any problems with the bottoms of her feet - it's the back of her legs! She will rip apart her stopper pad and scrape up her hocks. Right now I'm bandaging her up before we go out to play, but I'd like to find something that will wrap around her legs.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i have a pair, and they're great. i bought a no-name brand before i got the ruffwear ones, and really like the ruffwear ones better. a lot easier to put in (which is nice w/luc).


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the exact same RuffWear boots as the ones in the photos GSDad posted, except that I dyed mine black. (They are now available in black, but were not when I got mine...)

I really like them. I had issues with the Muttlucks turning around when Abby was walking or running, and sometimes coming off if she was running and turning sharp corners (where her paws would touch). We've had a lot less issues with the Ruffwear boots. They don't turn around and stay on really well. I do have to make sure the strap isn't too loose or too tight when I put them on, though. If it's too tight, I can tell by the way Abby walks. If it's too lose, the boots can come off. Once adjusted I've never had any issues with them, though.

I've not tried having Abby swim in them, though.

Oh, and if you're going to have them on your pup where there's people, be prepared to stop every 5 feet to answer questions about why your dog is wearing "sneakers".


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I was curious if anyone has had size fitting issues, Jaspers are kind of in the area were he might be able to take a smaller size, or go with I believe the 3inch version (some stuff on reviews, people had some complaints on). 

I was debating about the socks as well, if I should get them.

I would be mainly wearing them for his walk, I am now shorting them, he is getting older, plus with his elbow issues (the vet said he was wearing down his back paws (nails), putting more weight on him.

Would these be issue with at leat a 2 mile walk?

Any comments on the size issue I would appreciate, thanks


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't know what would work best for Jasper. However, Abby is also an "in between" size, and I opted to go for the larger of the two. She can probably take the smaller size, but we have not had any issues with the size that we chose. They stay on just fine and don't cause any paw issues.

We don't use the socks. I don't know how much, if any, difference they would make, but we have had no issues using the boots without the socks. So I'm not sure socks would be an improvement.

I would also discuss using this type of boot on Jasper with your vet, especially if there are concerns with how he wears down his nails. Due to his particular gait and medical issue, maybe a boot with solid rubber soles may not be the best solution? Definitely something I would talk to the vet about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

It helps to use the size chart on RuffWear's site. Each dog is different of course. Both my dogs take the medium size even though Odin is twice as big as Frigga.

I don't use the socks either and we go for miles. Probably a nice add-on but not really necessary. I certainly wouldn't have them on while swimming. The boots stay on fine in the river here without them but I doubt they would if they were wearing the socks as well.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Chris, Jasper's paws are kind of like Abby's, in that in between size







(I am going to contact them today).

Tom, because what I just mentioned to Chris, about the in between size, that is why I was also thinking socks.

When you say you go for miles, is that walking or swimming? I do both with Jasper, however I may not use them for swimming as much as walking. Were I swim him, the beach is really nice and clean, sand is really soft.

Do the shoes float, if they were to come off, if so, I will use them for swimming. 

I also go in the water with him, usually next to him, and have him on a long line.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Jack, the miles are in hiking the trails here. The Long Trail runs by near us and I like to take the dogs on a couple segments of it. One about 6 miles in length and the other is 9 miles. There's also a local trail here that's just down the road from us that's 3 miles long. 

Most of their swimming here is in brooks and rivers which can, of course, have sharp rocks in them just as the trails do. I don't know if they float that well or not. If they came off in the river it wouldn't matter if they floated or not anyway since they'd be downstream long before I could even see they had come off. To date, none have ever come off (knock on wood) but if they ever did, RuffWear does sell them individually so you can replace a lost boot without having to buy a whole new set.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

The RuffWear Grip trex boots are excellent for protecting the paw from harsh surfaces (if the dog has torn a pad) or weather (my dog gets those snowballs stuck between the pads).

The Vibram sole on them is the same as my Merrell hiking shoes and give both of us much needed grip on icy sidewalks and paths.

The velcro closure should be cinched tight so that the boot doesn't rotate and the dog starts walking on the soft upper...I've had a few boots ruined that way.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I haven't been able to get a pair that fit me







OH you mean for the dog?!!! sorry, feeling silly today. Gracie had muttluks and hated them. I recommend the larger size. I may look into these for herding. Where did you order from?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66I haven't been able to get a pair that fit me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are in the US, you can purchase the boots from RuffWear directly at RuffWear.

If you are in Canada, you can purchase the boots from Gear4Dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

RuffWear also includes a handy sizing chart for your dog's paw. My two actually both wear the medium size. Odin has smallish feet for his size and Frigga's are quite normal for an adult female.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Barkn-Boots-Grip-Trex?sc=2&category=11


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree that those are about the cutest things I have ever seen! They look so short though, how do they do in deep snow?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

They are short on purpose. That way they cynch at the dog's natural narrowing of the foot and so stay on much better than the ones that go up too high.

I live in Vermont. Snow gets very deep here. Never lost a RuffWear boot yet.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

I decided to get these RuffWear boots. However, they do not stay on whatsoever in any activity. Just walking, they fly off. Socks on or socks off. I have tried putting them on as tight as I possibly can, they still just fly off.

I measured her feet as they recommended. I put each paw on a piece of paper, holding up the other paw so her full weight was on it and traced it. I took the measurement from the widest part.

My current theory is that her nails are too long. I'm trying to cut them down, but it's difficult as she doesn't like it, and the quick takes time to recede.

Surprisingly, trying to Google the issue brings up no results other than, "They never fall off!" so I'm at a bit of a quandary.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadThey are short on purpose. That way they cynch at the dog's natural narrowing of the foot and so stay on much better than the ones that go up too high.
> 
> I live in Vermont. Snow gets very deep here. Never lost a RuffWear boot yet.


I put the boots on my dog for mud, rain and snow and they stay on really well if you cinch them tight. The only issue I have found is that they sometimes rotate if they are not snug and if the dog walks on the soft part, it quickly wrecks the boot.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ceardach - I would return them and exchange them for a smaller size. It sounds like you have a size that is too large for your dog if they are coming off that easily. 

Do you have the same size for front and back? If so, and if the back ones are the ones coming off, get a smaller size for the back paws. Dogs back paws are usually a little smaller than their front paws.

I have the same boots and once they're on and properly tightened, they stay on come heck or high water. We run in them, hike in them, etc. Never had an issue with them flying off unless they were not cinched correctly (DH can't seem to get them on "right").


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Chris is on the money for Ceardach. The dog has boots that are too large. You think GSD big paws and so get a big boot. They'll surprise you. My Odin is 31" and 125 llbs. He wears a medium.

tintallie has found out what RuffWear makes quite clear. You must cynch the boots tight. They are made to fit low at the natural narrowing of the foot and so if you're used to the boots commonly available that close up high you might think you are cynching too tight.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

My dog is 22.5" tall, 67lbs and uses a large size, but his paws are the same width as my 4 fingers....


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

And my Frigga is 23.5" tall and weighs 65 llbs. She also wears a medium just like Odin. It varies from dog to dog just like people of course. What I am saying is do not assume a GSD must wear a large size. An accurate measurement as shown on RuffWear's boot ordering page is essential. Correct size and a tight cynch are the way to make these boots work properly. I've used RuffWear boots for about a six years now starting with their first model. I've seen all the issues you and others have described.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

Welp, I certainly didn't assume anything about size in terms of GSD=Large. Like I said in my original post, I followed their instructions and had traced all four paws on paper and measured them.

I bought a small. She's 26" at the shoulders and 70lbs, but the measurements came out to a size small boot, so that's what I got.

I guess I can get an extra small, but that seems awfully small.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry. It appears then that you are perhaps not cynching the boots tight enough. When boots fall off easily it's one or the other and the more common thing is an incorrect boot size. Cynching the boot tight does seem to be hard for some folks as they obviously don't want to cause their dog discomfort and again they may be more likely to be familiar with the more commonly available dog boots that cynch high up on the dog's leg rather than at the natural narrowing of the foot. So I suggest trying a tighter cynch and see how that works for you.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

I have tried cinching them very tight. I even sucked it up and went, "Ok, it won't be the end of the world if I cinch it too tight and make her uncomfortable." I believe it was really tight, because she started dancing around and babying her paw. It still fell off.

So, perhaps it's either wrong size, or too long nails. Her nails are really long, BTW. They are very long and very straight. I have a measuring tape next to me, and from base to tip her nails are currently 1". I've been working on trimming them, it's a long process due to the quick, and she doesn't like it.

Could the nails be getting in the way? It appears as though the boots come to the end of the pad of her foot instead of the narrowing.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

On a positive note, the boots really are great. She has been able to keep them on for a dash or two, and the control she has with them on is great. When inside on slippery surfaces, it prevents her from slipping and sliding everywhere. When outside she has more fine tune control. 

I'm not sure yet until I can get a long play session with her, but I think it may give her the control she needs so she stops using the back of her hind legs as breaks! Frequently after playing catch, the backs of her legs are all torn up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, very long nails could indeed be a problem. The usual dog nail trimmers are pretty rough on dogs and my Odin in particular hates them. You may have seen that commercial on TV about the electric dog nail trimmer (forget the name) that essentially grinds the nail down gently. You can get the same result from a dremmel you can buy at any hardware store or Wal-Mart. I use that on my dogs and they have no problems with it.


----------



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDadYes, very long nails could indeed be a problem. The usual dog nail trimmers are pretty rough on dogs and my Odin in particular hates them. You may have seen that commercial on TV about the electric dog nail trimmer (forget the name) that essentially grinds the nail down gently. You can get the same result from a dremmel you can buy at any hardware store or Wal-Mart. I use that on my dogs and they have no problems with it.


I pulled out the dremmel, but she jumped the second I tapped her nail. It looks like I'll have to take the time to get her accustomed to it before I can use it for her nails.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I found the nail trimmer on TV. It's called the PediPaws. You might try that instead if you still have problems with her and the dremmel. The PediPaws is quieter and enclosed so it would likely be seen as less threatening.

https://www.asseenontvadvisor.com/pedipaws/index.asp?did=978&refcode=pep1


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think that may be the name of them. I got them because one of my girls had an infected nail, and I had to medicate it. I put the boot over the medication for about an hour, and then removed it. Kept the girl from licking the stuff off.


----------

